# AirBrush class



## gketell (Mar 26, 2011)

My son and I took a couple of back-to-back airbrush classes today.  First we did some basic practice on scrap paper, then we did a "ball on a table" 






followed by a flag.


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 26, 2011)

That's cool. I would do a class if offered in my area.


----------



## Nick (Mar 26, 2011)

You both have done a very fine job together, most impressive work. Having retired from 40 years in the custom sign business, I admire your talent and the time spent with your son.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cool!  Impressive work by both of you!


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work on the air brush class.  Wish there was one in my area.  I have tried a few times and decided I was not very good at it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicely done, Greg. Your talent for color and shading is very good! The ball looks round with mass and your flag folds looks like it is really blowing in the wind.


----------



## gketell (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments!  It was really fun and we plan on doing another class soon!


----------



## Dave_M (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work Greg.  Wish we had classes around here as well.  I like airbrushing finishes on on pens and I'd like to do more with the airbrush.  Only airbrush classes around here are for airbrushing tans.  Not exactly the type of class I had in mind.

Was it a full day for both classes?


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've gotta say, you both did an awesome job! Never worked an airbrush before and it doesn't look easy. Its interesting to the same two images and the difference between each of your minds and how your finished piece turned out. Both are spectacular.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 27, 2011)

That is some great work!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice job and time spent with your son is even more special.


----------



## gketell (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave, the instructor plans on 3 hours per class but Ethan and I were done quicker than that.  We were there 5 hours including a lunch break.

Our instructor said his first class was taught at Michael's.  You might check with them.  You might get lucky!  Otherwise youtube, airbrush.com, theAirbrushForum.com all have video tutorials that show you everything we learned.  Having someone there demoing and with all the "right" equipment was a big help.  But you can get a really good airbrush for a really good deal (while helping the people of Christchurch, NZ) here: http://www.tcgraphicsandpaint.com/airbrush-store/aa4nz.html.  We bought the Badger Renegade.  From researching it seems to be every bit as good as the Iwata HP+ guns we used at the class that cost $200 AND the badgers have a better warranty.  Then buy some Golden pre-mixed paints: we used red opaque, blue opaque, white opaque (thinned 50%), Shading Grey, transparent yellow, and transparent purple.  The instructor gets his paints from http://www.dickblick.com/products/golden-airbrush-colors/.  Unfortunately we learned about Golden after I had already ordered some Createx paints and they have turned out to be much harder to use.  *sigh*

GK


----------



## Dave_M (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Greg. I have the Badger 175 Crescendo and like it overall.  I'll have to check out some of the online videos.  I've played with accenting wood grains to bring out character in less than ideal pieces of wood with mixed results.  I'd like to get better at shading & highlighting with the airbrush to enhance some of my work.  

The airbrush is great for spraying lacquer or when repairing dings & dents to a finish, but I know there's much more I should be able to do with it.  Especially as I move into bowls and hollow forms.   

I like work you guys did and all the better that you able to work at it with your son.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 28, 2011)

Both of you did a fantastic job, I'm totally self taught on airbrushing, and want to take a class some day. I have a couple nearby options, and it's more a case of fitting it into my schedule than anything else.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 28, 2011)

Greg, you both came away with good work.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 28, 2011)

Greg
Both of you did really great work.  Where did you take the airbrushing class?  Do you know how often it is taught.
I think that the flag does look like it is waving in the wind.  It is neat that you did it with your son.
What kind of compressor are you using with this airbrush ?


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really great!  Not just being able to do it as father and son, but they actually turned out really well. I have an airbrush kit and have never used it. One of those ventures I had interest in that never took off. Congrats!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## TexasTaxi (Mar 30, 2011)

Aside from the awesome father/son time, I'd say you both have some SERIOUS skills!

I use an airbrush regularly, in my taxidermy work (hence Texas*Taxi*) and it is definately something that doesn't come easily, without a LOT of practice. My painting is much simpler than what you've done ... and mine doesn't look near as good! :redface:


----------



## moyehow (Mar 30, 2011)

both did a great job


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking forward to see more work from both of you.  The flags look great.


----------

